# Solved: PC Can connect to router but not internet.



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

I have scoured the web for the past week and cannot find a solution to my problem. I can connect to my Netgear wireless router from my room PC but cannot connect to the internet. I can't use Messenger nor any other web based programs. When I open internet explorer, even though the icon in the tray says the computer is connected to the internet, 56mbps, signal good etc., i still get the "Cannot display webpage. You may not be connected to the internet, there may be a typing error, or the webpage may be experiencing technical difficulties." I have tried release/renew in cmd. I have tried disabling and then enabling windows zero configuration in services.msc. I have opted to use windows wireless software instead of the netgear software that came with the router, and I have tried connecting to my neighbour's open wireless connection (and this shows me that it's definately a computer problem and not a router problem) and thus far nothing has even come close to working. Every other wireless device in my house can connect to the router and internet. I've used an Ipod touch to connect and a friend's laptop. I also have a computer connected to the router through an ethernet cable. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm at my whits end with this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may be the firewall that is blocking 

Take off any secruity if using wireless on your router

Try pinging the following

Start
run
cmd
ping google.com
ping 64.233.187.99

have a look at the TCP/IP settings
control panel
network connections
right click on the connection
properties
highligh protocol TCP/IP
properties
post whats there

also post an ipconfig /all
ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here. 

you will have to save to a cd/flash drive and copy from a working PC


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

IP/TCP
Obtaining DNS and IP Address Automatically. (although I have tried manually inputting this info according to some other instructions I got and that didn&#8217;t work). 

C:\Documents and Settings\Luke>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Luke
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-2F-71-86-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 27 October 2008 8:07:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 28 October 2008 8:07:29 PM
Thanks for offering to help, i hope u can help me find out out whats wrong with this thing!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

firewall????

ping tests ???

wireless encryption ??? can you take off


----------



## eddie_1959 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there 
Dont mean to interfere just to say having exactly same trouble am working with another Tech Guy hopefully we'll get sorted and an education 
Best of Luck,hang in there !!!!!.
eddie_1959


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry, yeah i forgot to mention that I have the firewall (windows) disabled atm, have no virus protection enabled/installed, have pinged www.google.com and ping came back normal with 0% loss and a speed of 185ms. And WEP protection is a non-issue as I can connect to the router but cannot connect to the internet, and i have confirmed this previously by removing my WEP protection and attempting to connect. Thanks in advance


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Ping to my router came back 1ms min, 5ms max and 2ms average. Ping to computer 192.168.1.3 came back <1ms for each. and Ping to google came back 285ms average. So as you cansee everything looks like it should be working. But the browser along with the internet and all my other web based programs (bar pinging) aren't working. I am completely befuddled.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try to Reset Internet Explorer 7 Settings to defaults.


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

I've tried that too. I'll go and try it again anyway and see if it helps. Thanks all the same for your time and help though.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can browse that way.


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Nah didnt work. I thought it might be worth telling you guys that my netgear wireless adapter's blue indicator light stays lit, not flashing, the whole time the internet is "connected". It was also very hot when i checked it. When the internet was working fine it would flash intermittedly whenever i opened a webpage or was playing a game online or something. Now, even though nothing is in use because i can't get online, it stays lit. I'm pretty sure its the same deal with the router. Anyone know if the little wireless symbol on the netgear router is supposed to be lit up and not flashing, or is it supposed to be flashing?


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

ok will try booting in safe mode with networking and see if this works. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The fact that you can ping Internet sites by name indicates you have a fully working network connection, so that's the wrong place to look.


----------



## kelvyn (Oct 27, 2008)

Why not try reinstalling Internet Explorer. If that doesn't work try getting Firefox it's safer and faster, it's better! If that doesn't work ( make sure you have anti-virus before doing this) just completley remove your firewall. If that doesn't work well than I can't help.


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Went into safe mode. When i went into network connections it said that my wireless connection was disabled so i tried to enable it. When i did this it said "enabling..." and then "enabled" came up. But when i looked at the network connection it still said disabled. The "view wireless connections" box said i was connected to "THEINTERNET" which is my SSID. So i pinged google and stuff just for my own piece of mind, and it all worked. Ping came back normal even though the network connections area of the control panel said my wireless connection had been disabled.


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Well thanks for all the help guys. I'm gonna head off to bed. This problem has been making me tear my hair out for the past week. Thanks so much for all of your suggestions. I guess i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, have a good night, I'm in UK timezone.

Ping google, as JohnWill pointed out means its all connected OK and you have continuity to the internet 
it may just be IE that the problem, usually thats due to thr firewall blocking, possible a virus/spyware ???

do you use MSN at all - 

anyway - your in very capable hands with JohnWill on thecase, ensure you answer all Johns questions and follow his threads/advice


----------



## eddie_1959 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Etaf

Thanks for your reply hoped to give your client the feeling they where not alone in their dilema.

Best wishes eddie_1959


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no problem eddie_1959 

It would be worth you posting a seperate thread with your problem on and we can help out on your PC 
Although you have the same probelm, and hopefully following the advice in this website, may help you resolve it, if not then post away and we will help you as much as possible


----------



## Billyd65 (Apr 2, 2008)

Your problem looks like it _might_ be related to DNS. Rather than using the router to provide your DNS, try to find out what your ISPs DNS server is and setting your computer to use that DNS via the network configuration dialog.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from the posts above PING to google using the name works OK


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

It's definately not an IE problem as i have reset it, tried using other web based programs and tried using other browsers (safari and firefox). How would i go about getting my ISP's DNS? Would i ring up telstra (my isp)? Or get it from the net somehow?


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you checked if any of your browsers are trying to go through a proxy?


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

I havent checked if its running through a proxy. How would I do that?


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm using a wireless router and adapter. Can I even configure a proxy with IE when im using wireless?


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, in IE go to Tools -> Internet Options -> Connections Tab -> LAN settings


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think you have a DNS issue as you can ping google.com

but you would get them from the ISP - or yuo can set publidc ones up

so would you answer my questions

Do you have a firewall - if so exit it and make sure its not running - it could be blocking the browsers from working

Do you have MSN or other chat software - if so is that working


----------



## silvashoota (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you guys so much for the help. For some f***in reason my lan settings were configured to run a proxy. I didn't do it so I have no idea how that came to be. Anyway as soon as I unchecked it my internet became fully operational. Thank you all so much for your time and I'm in your debt a great deal.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

glad its all not working
:up:

you can mark as solved - button at the top of your first post


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

silvashoota said:


> Thank you guys so much for the help. For some f***in reason my lan settings were configured to run a proxy. I didn't do it so I have no idea how that came to be. Anyway as soon as I unchecked it my internet became fully operational. Thank you all so much for your time and I'm in your debt a great deal.


Yay! Another problem solved


----------

